# Replacment clamps



## Dalboy (2 Jul 2013)

Has anyone brought these http://www.shesto.co.uk/Hand-Tools-...Blade-Holder-Conversion-Kit/product_info.html are they any good.
I am looking for something to replace the ones on my machine which is a Rexon ss16a which looks like this one http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jet-jss-16-bench-top-variable-speed-scroll-saw-prod365272/
Other suggestions most welcome except buy a better machine as I will not use it that much and need other machines first.


----------



## martinka (2 Jul 2013)

What's the problem with the original clamps? I have got a Jet saw and don't have any problems with the clamps.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jul 2013)

I find that they don't seem to hold the blades very well even though I have cleaned the faces and also the blades. And also managed to break 2 of them always the top ones. The kit I am looking at also says that it will make changing the blades quicker.


----------



## martinka (2 Jul 2013)

Maybe you need a couple of these - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M4-Rotati...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ceac5fc5


----------



## nadnerb (2 Jul 2013)

Hi Dalboy
I am using the same clamps as your old ones. I find them very hard to tighten and have had to put bigger bolts on them. The only thing I found to clean them was wet and dry paper 80 grit. sandpaper was useless. Let us know how you get on with the new ones
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka (4 Jul 2013)

Dalboy, can you post a photo of the blade clamps on your saw? The only ones I know that break are different to the ones on my Jet saw so I am inteested in how/why yours are breaking.

Martin.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Jul 2013)

This is the clamp Martin


----------



## martinka (4 Jul 2013)

That one looks terrible compared to the ones on the Jet. I'd be tempted to buy a couple from Axminster, they are cheap enough. Someone also cut theirs where the red line is and had some success.
Good luck whatever you do with it.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Jul 2013)

Where you marked in red is the point that mine have broke, I have cleaned the break up as you say and used it like that. I have a Record power clamp of the same design which has a good finish. The one in the photo I can't remember where I got it from. 
The machine it's self runs great it is just the clamps that are the problem that is why I thought about changing the clamps for something that holds better and is easier to change especially for doing internal cuts


----------



## martinka (5 Jul 2013)

Hmm, seems I can't help then, except to say use one of these handles on the top clamp as it makes pierce work easy rather than being a pain. I removed the bottom left side panel and fitted a handle to the bottom clamp as well, though it doesn't really need it.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Jul 2013)

Thank you for all the input Martin and the time to answer some of the issues. I like the idea of changing the screw already in the clamp for a lever type.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Jul 2013)

Martin I think I have found 1/2 of the reason for clamp not gripping that is the screw is bent and binding in the hole. All I need to do now is find out why I keep breaking the clamps. I do wonder if it is the poor quality of the clamps maybe try some jet ones


----------



## nadnerb (5 Jul 2013)

I use the same clamps and I found that the best way was to use a bolt right through the clamp and use a socket and ratchet to tighten it, it's a bit of a pain and I keep losing the socket (and my temper!!!) but it is the only way I can get that clamp to tighten


----------



## martinka (5 Jul 2013)

The bolt binding certainly won't help. Can you fit a thin washer to stop the bolt screwing in so far? edit: I didn't read your post properly, did I? (hammer) 

I think some of the problem is that the slot in the clamp is too wide, so it ends up closing at an angle and only nipping onto the front of the blade. I've just done some measuring and the slot in my clamp is 0.035" whereas the thickest blade I have is 0.018" with 0.010" to 0.014" being more usual. If I was having the same trouble, I'd be tempted to make a shim about 0.015" thick with a hole for the bolt and glue it in place to see if that helped.

I would definitely say try the Jet clamps first. I reckon they are cheap enough at 2 quid each, plus post, and others have bought them and been happy with them. If they work OK, you could buy one of the handles at a later date.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminste...etsaw-prod863377/?searchfor=scroll saw clamps

I'd like to have a good look at that Olson kit to see exactly what it contains. I could make some clamps that would work OK, but as I would only be working with mild steel, they would probably need replacing too frequently to be worth it. Hmm, if I remember, I cut up some old cast iron brake disks a while ago. I'll have a look over the weekend and see if I can make something.

Martin.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Jul 2013)

Even though I have sorted half the problem I am still tempted to get the kit if so will give a report on my findings. Mind you it will not be until next month.
This is where I am thinking of getting it from http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=103_315&products_id=475
And some interesting reading about set up http://www.olsonsaw.net/lib/yhst-16765698503918/Conv-Kit-Inst.pdf

I think the handle is a good idea and would fit the kit as well making it quicker to change blades.

Nadnerb I am trying to make it a little easier as well as sort out the problems I can understand what you are doing but with a single fixing point it leaves one hand free to do any adjustments. Thank you for the suggestion all the same


----------

